# Mourning Cancelled Shows



## DCBastien (Oct 13, 2015)

(Forgive me if I am repeating a thread but I couldn't find on searching.)

I know a few of these shows mentioned will have their own threads, or even boards, but I thought it might be nice to list things that got cut before their time, and which we wished had gone on longer, or at least been allowed to conclude satisfactorily. 

What do you wish had gone on even a little more? Why? What would you have wanted to close the arc off?

A few to start the ball rolling:


*Firefly* - of course. The movie just... wasn't the same. It was such a gem.
*Profiler* - stopped on a cliffhanger is always the worst. It had gone a little downhill since the Jack of All Trades finale, but still, I adored it.
*Revolution* (NBC) - A great season one, a... strangely troubled season two. So much potential that felt wasted to me. They could have done a lot more with the world.
*FlashForward *- Again a great premise that seemed to wobble a bit, but there was potential here I was sad to lose. Plus an interesting (if very... wide...) ensemble.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 13, 2015)

*Forever*. Another great premise with wonderful possibilities for the future. 

*Constantine*. Sigh. What can I say.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 13, 2015)

*Carnivale *I thought it showed a lot of promise.

*Hannibal *Damn them all to Hell for cancelling this


----------



## Hex (Oct 13, 2015)

*Dollhouse*


----------



## Kylara (Oct 13, 2015)

I was so sad Forever got cancelled. I thought it was great. And was leading to such a great place, especially as the main arc was just as much psychological as it was who is Adam? Plenty of awful shows just seem to keep on going, and they drop the good ones.
I'm still waiting for Lucifer after the leaked pilot, its lack of presence might be indicating cancelled before it had even begun! Was one I was most looking forward to.
Maybe the USA just hate British leads 

Oh Firefly! How we miss you


----------



## Rodders (Oct 15, 2015)

Crusade. I miss the B5 universe. 

Space: Above and Beyond. I think this had a lot of potential. 

The cancelled Star Wars live action TV show. Dammit, I want a grown up Star Wars!!!


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Oct 18, 2015)

*V* - my take on it from my blog:  

Which brings me back to *V*, another serial that was closed down earlier than planned, after 22 episodes. In this case it seems unjust, because it is right up there with the best TV SF I've seen. It's got everything: alien invasion with vast starships hovering overhead; strong characters, very well played, who develop throughout the story (the scene-stealer throughout being the manipulative and deceitful alien leader, an amazing performance by Morena Baccarin); a great plot which is thought-provoking, tense and dramatic, with a lot of uncertainty about who the good guys and the bad guys are (or those changing from one to the other); and twist after plot twist keeping viewers on edge of their seats. It's also aimed at adults, which means there's an intelligent script containing some severe moral dilemmas, the setbacks for the heroes at least match the triumphs, and the good guys are not invulnerable, or always right, or always virtuous. It just kept getting better as it went along and deserved to be highly successful, but the initial viewing figures had dropped by half at the end – possibly because the good guys were having such a rough time that it certainly doesn't qualify as comfort viewing. 

Ironically the final episode does indeed achieve a dramatically satisfactory ending, just not what viewers would expect. Had the serial been planned to end in that way it would have made TV SF history for the originality and audacity of its conclusion; so it's still very much worth watching, even in its curtailed form.

Spoiler follows: The final episode ends with the human resistance apparently utterly defeated and the aliens triumphant! Well, I suppose it makes a change.....


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Oct 18, 2015)

Rather more controversially, another one which I was sorry wasn't finished was *Outcasts*. I can't really complain because it was filled with inconsistencies but I would have liked to see how it turned out. My review of it is here: http://sciencefictionfantasy.blogspot.co.uk/2011/03/outcasts-bbc-tv.html


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 18, 2015)

I also watched Outcasts and, in retrospect, cannot quite believe I stuck with it. Fantastic scenery (shot on location in South Africa), good cast, and terrible writing.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 18, 2015)

Defying Gravity. Not many people saw it. It was described as being 'Grey's Anatomy' in space. I loved it and thought it had so much potential. They started messing about with the schedules for it and then it was cancelled as no one watched it because no one knew when it was on! 

Caprica. It was breathtaking and could have explored some fabulous stories being a prequel, but alas it was not meant to be!


----------



## WaylanderToo (Oct 18, 2015)

Rodders said:


> Space: Above and Beyond. I think this had a lot of potential.




yup another Space: Above and Beyond vote here!

Am I allowed to say Angel?


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 18, 2015)

Farscape
Caprica
Carnivale
Revolution
V
The Lone Gunmen
Caprica
Caprica
Caprica!

<sniff>

pH


----------

